# Need Advice on How Hellcat Wings Were Divided



## BSquared18 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm building an animation of a Hellcat's wings folding (for X-Plane). I've figured out how to replicate the skewed-axis action used to fold the wings. But I need someone to clarify the dividing line between the outer and inner wing sections--both top and bottom.

Below I've included drawings of the Hellcat's upper and lower wings. There are a number of lines on the drawings. For both the upper and lower wing surface, I've included two possible options for where the inner and outer sections of each wing divide; i.e., the fold point. One option is in red, the other in blue.

Perhaps someone familiar with the Hellcat can point out which line is correct for each surface, or if neither, what the correct pattern would be.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2013)

will this help?


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I'll add it to the mix, but, like the other drawings I have, with so many lines, it isn't clear to me which ones represent the wing separation. I'm studying everything from videos of the real thing to model aircraft that have folding wings to 3D models. If anyone can clarify the accuracy or inaccuracy of the drawing I began this post with, that would be greatly appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

Far as I know, without obtaining a clearer scale plane, the wing fold is cearly shown on both drawings posted. On the top surface, I believe it's that curved line, outboard of your blue line, which is drawn heavier to represent the join, rather than a panel line. Similar on the bottom, where the heavy line follows the various curves and angles of the joint. Compare these to photographs of the wings folded and spread, and they should confirm things.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread just happened to pop up again the other day. Should help you.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/hellcat-wing-fold-closeups-modelers-artists-17161.html


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the "How to fly the Hellcat" U.S. Navy film. Courtesy of Airboyd. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r9I--M7owE_


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all. I must be doing due diligence in my research, because I had already captured the still pix and viewed the video mentioned above.

It's a fascinating exercise, trying to interpret various pieces of evidence to reach a conclusion. It becomes like conspiracy theories, where after a while you convince yourself that something is real. But I think I'm getting closer to a conclusion.

First, the upper wing surface, which is much easier to interpret because that surface is in view when the wing is folded. Based on everything I've seen, I'm as convinced as I can be that the red line is the correct one. Members of the jury, I submit two pieces of evidence:









The first picture shows a rear view of the wing. The angles can be clearly seen. The other is a detail from a drawing found elsewhere on this forum. It shows the starboard wing in the folded position. For clarity, I've traced a red line along the edge.

The lower wing surface is more challenging, because it is not as easily seen in photos. I am reasonably certain--but not completely so--that the blue line in the fist drawings I posted represents the division line on the lower surface. Below is a photo showing the Hellcat from below. I've traced a red line where in the photo a faint line can be seen that might very well be the division point. That line follows closely the blue one in the original drawing.






If anyone has any clear evidence to the contrary, please send it along.

By the way, I found a Flickr treasure trove of Hellcat pix at:

http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/

Bill


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

There's one very easy way to find out - have a look at the wings in a model kit. The wing-fold joint lines will be clearly engraved, and look different to the other panel joint engraving, with the main clues being that they will not follow a straight line across the chord, as the other panel joints do.


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good thought. I don't have access to an actual kit, but I have viewed a lot of online kits and illustrated descriptions by folks detailing how they built a model.

However, the Hellcat is not as easy to figure out as some models, because "the main clues being that they will not follow a straight line across the chord, as the other panel joints do" doesn't entirely work. As can be seen in drawings, there are many angular lines other than the actual dividing line that can lead one astray.

Bill


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

I've just had another look at the plans Bill posted. In the bottom, right-hand corner, the underside of the wing fold fold joint is shown, and the upper surface joint is as I indicated on the drawing you posted.


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think I've got it figured out now.

Bill


----------

